# Mez Basically Unusable- Too Slow/Laggy



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,
I've been wracking my brain with stuff trying to figure out how to get my phone back to usable. I have the latest cyanogenmod nightly and also did a full wipe before applying it but it seems like a constant thing where it's OK for a day or and then becomes so slow you can't even type/swype or change screens. Looking up contacts just dogs out too I wonder if it's the internal memory read slowness? I have rom toolbox pro and have tried some of the performance tweaks but can't really say they provide consistent benefit. I don't use my phone for much really. Battery life is really good, but performance is awful. I'd gladly sacrifice a little more battery life.

Anyone else having this kind of issue and/or have some suggestions on things to try? I don't like the new phone out and would like to get another six mo out of this if possible. Thanks much!

Storage:
Internal space: 0.93GB of 1.28GB available
366MB of apps
28.82MB of data

USB Storage: 13.1GB of 14.73GB available
almost all pictures

CPU OC'd to 1200 MHZ, min 100mhz
I/O Scheduler: row
Governor: interactive

Romtoobox pro benchmark: 
Mflows/s15.513
Time: 5.4
Norm res: 5.17
Precision 2.22...

sys info
phone info:
sch-i500
4.2.2
3.0.81-g0ea6eab
[email protected]#1
Sun Jan 9 05:23:06 PDT 2013
Armv7 Proccessors rev 2 (v7I)
369MB 
10.1-20130609-NIGHTLY-mesmerizemtd
Sun Jun 9 05:05:43 PDT 2013
cm_mesmerizemtd-userdebug 4.2.2 JDQ39E eng.jenkins.20130609.050509 test-keys

Apps besides default:
Amazon Shopping
Chase Bank
Cloud Print (newly testing, issue was there before)
Dropbox
Facebook
GPS Test
LevelUp
LinkedIn
Mediadog
MX Player
OpenSignal
Pandora
PDF Reader
Pinterest
Robo Defense (newly testing, issue was there before)
Rom toolbox pro
Scrabble Helper
Solidate
SoundHoud
The Weather Channel
US Bank
Who Are You
Yatse Widget
Youmail
Youtube


----------



## liddellw1 (Aug 17, 2011)

You must flash back to stock. There is a guide with all the necessary files and procedure to follow. Click on the Mesmerize/showcase link and you will see the guide. The guide has the ODIN files along with the necessary files to flash back to stock. Hope this helps.


----------



## RogerSpruce (Aug 6, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40369-kernelswhich-do-you-use/#entry1174641 Fo' shizzle. The mesmerize's specs really aren't fast enough to run 4.2.2 well without some more intensive overclocking.The GS4, for example is listed as running at 1.6GHz. Your phone is only overclocked to 1.2GHz. You can't expect the same type of performance from hardware that is 3 years old. The settings I listed in the thread I linked work amazingly for me. The only complaint I have is battery life, but again, 3 years old.


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

liddellw1 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40369-kernelswhich-do-you-use/#entry1174641 Fo' shizzle. The mesmerize's specs really aren't fast enough to run 4.2.2 well without some more intensive overclocking.The GS4, for example is listed as running at 1.6GHz. Your phone is only overclocked to 1.2GHz. You can't expect the same type of performance from hardware that is 3 years old. The settings I listed in the thread I linked work amazingly for me. The only complaint I have is battery life, but again, 3 years old.


mine runs lag free like a boss with no overclocking what so ever.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

Same here.!


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Does anyone use an alt kernel?

If it's true that 4.2.2 won't run well on the mez due to specs, then I'm sad.


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

froz said:


> Thanks for the replies. Does anyone use an alt kernel?
> 
> If it's true that 4.2.2 won't run well on the mez due to specs, then I'm sad.


The specs really don't hold it back,,, same specs as fascinate and these work great on 4.2.2 ROMs

Some nighties just might not work as well as others,,, try a newer one,,,

Look at my kernel thread for all the choices
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149067

.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

You could always play around with the V6 supercharger. I have been messing with it and it seems to have improved things. who knows, maybe its a placebo effect....


----------

